# Polar Lights Star Trek Galileo Shuttlecraft: now with interior



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Surprised no one has commented on this, according to the CultTVman website, R2 is releasing their Galileo kit with a full interior and a stand alone interior kit for people that already own an unbuilt kit of the original Galileo kit. Great news, but the pricing seems a bit off for the Interior Parts Pack. If you subtract the list price of the Galileo w/interior from the Galileo w/o interior, you get a $21 difference. So if the interior parts cost $21, then why does the interior parts kit cost $36.99 (list)?

Galileo w/interior: PREORDER: Galileo Shuttle with Interior 1/32 scale from Pola

Galileo w/o interior: Galileo Shuttle 1:32 scale from Round 2/Polar Lights-PL-909

Galileo Interior Parts Pack: PREORDER: Galileo Shuttle Interior PARTS PACK- 1/32 scale fr


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Easy... You are paying for the separate box, instruction sheet, packaging, stocking and logistics. (And probably other things that I have forgotten.)
This all mounts up, especially with sub $100 products.

Just be thankful that the interior kit is available separately.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

i got a notification about this from CultTVMan and have a preorder in for the separate interior parts pack as I got the shuttle kit 5 months ago. Great that it Includes crew figures too.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Just finished my 2nd build-up of this excellent kit, this time in landing configuration. I created custom paint masks to paint all the registries, pennants and text (i.e. “Galileo II”).


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

That looks fantastic. Could almost be the full(ish) sized AMT prop made for the series.

OK. I have to ask... How did you make the custom paint masks??
I feel some Hobbytalk Posts are appropriate.

However if you created them manually with an Xacto knife and a ruler while igniting the zero hundred hour petroleum product, (Burning the midnight oil.) then I probably don't want to know.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks great! 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What would make it even better is if R2 included a new roof piece molded in clear.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Alien said:


> Easy... You are paying for the separate box, instruction sheet, packaging, stocking and logistics. (And probably other things that I have forgotten.)
> This all mounts up, especially with sub $100 products.
> 
> Just be thankful that the interior kit is available separately.


Both kits, full kit & parts kit, will need boxes (original Galileo box looks like it would be too small for extra parts), instruction sheets, etc. Yet, the parts kit has a $16 extra charge compared to the complete kit. Sorry, but that makes no sense. It's almost like R2 is penalizing it's customers that bought the standard Galileo kit. Had we not, and held out for an interior, no one would have gotten it due to low sales of the exterior only kit. Yes, I'm glad they decided to do the interior and make the parts available separately, but paying extra, over the full kit, for the privilage isn't right.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

spock62 said:


> Both kits, full kit & parts kit, will need boxes (original Galileo box looks like it would be too small for extra parts), instruction sheets, etc. Yet, the parts kit has a $16 extra charge compared to the complete kit. Sorry, but that makes no sense. It's almost like R2 is penalizing it's customers that bought the standard Galileo kit. Had we not, and held out for an interior, no one would have gotten it due to low sales of the exterior only kit. Yes, I'm glad they decided to do the interior and make the parts available separately, but paying extra, over the full kit, for the privilage isn't right.


Another way to look at it is that the tooling for the interior kit costs money. The sales of the standard kit probably covered the cost of that tooling. I imagine that the kit with interior would have cost quite a bit more than the current MSRP of $79.99 if it had included the interior from the beginning. The fact that R2 is actually offering the interior kit as an option for those who already purchased the standard kit is awesome, they did not have to do that.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

You know, we could end all this speculation if someone would just ask the folks at Polar Lights.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> Another way to look at it is that the tooling for the interior kit costs money. The sales of the standard kit probably covered the cost of that tooling. I imagine that the kit with interior would have cost quite a bit more than the current MSRP of $79.99 if it had included the interior from the beginning. The fact that R2 is actually offering the interior kit as an option for those who already purchased the standard kit is awesome, they did not have to do that.


Not saying your wrong, but, if the sales of the standard kit covered the cost of the interior tooling, then why the discrepancy in price between the full kit & interior kit? I get that they raised the price to cover other costs associated with the interior parts, but why the $16 difference between kits? A new box can't cost that much. I doubt R2 would answer this question, as companies don't like to discuss their reasons why they price their products the way they do. Like you said, they didn't have to offer the stand alone interior kit (most companies wouldn't, having you purchase a new, full kit instead). I guess whether the price is fair, depends how badly you want to add an interior to your existing, unbuilt Galileo kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I'll 2nd @krells response to tooling costs being the primary factor.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Alien said:


> That looks fantastic. Could almost be the full(ish) sized AMT prop made for the series.


Thank you!



> OK. I have to ask... How did you make the custom paint masks??
> I feel some Hobbytalk Posts are appropriate.
> 
> However if you created them manually with an Xacto knife and a ruler while igniting the zero hundred hour petroleum product, (Burning the midnight oil.) then I probably don't want to know.


In general, I scanned the decal sheet and manually traced over the artwork in Adobe Illustrator (the free app Inkscape would also work) using the Pen tool to produce a vector output file (SVG) which I can then open with my hobby cutter (e.g. Cricut Explore Air 2, Silhouette Cameo 4). This cuts the masks onto a frisket-like material (e.g. Oramask 810, Artool Ultramask).

I’ve found this to be an invaluable tool as I much prefer painted markings to decals, and while there are commercially available paint masks I always need more than one copy as I’m prone to make mistakes. A lot of them.

The masking material has a shelf life of about 8 months (the material pulls away from the cut) which is another reason I like to be able to cut my own.

If you do FB, there’s a great group geared towards modellers using these machines to make masks, “The Cutting Edge scale modeling plotter/cutter users” that’s been very helpful to me.

I’ve also used it to cut styrene sheets for templates or scratch building.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Ross.
I have seen these cutters but I have always thought (Obviously incorrectly) that they would not be able to cut small detail very well.
But your 'Galileo' logo on the shuttlecraft looks fantastic and very crisp so I might have to look into one of these machines a bit more closely. Just have to convince the wife that she 'needs' one for crafting.









I made this Palm Tree a few years ago. A cutter would have been extremely useful for the fronds.
A sharp pair of scissors (The wife's small sewing scissors. I was not popular!) worked fine, but even though I cut several fronds at once, it took a very long time.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Alien said:


> Thanks Ross.
> I have seen these cutters but I have always thought (Obviously incorrectly) that they would not be able to cut small detail very well.
> But your 'Galileo' logo on the shuttlecraft looks fantastic and very crisp so I might have to look into one of these machines a bit more closely. Just have to convince the wife that she 'needs' one for crafting.
> View attachment 325508
> ...


PM me if you’d like more info.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Parts like this almost always cost disproportionately more than they do as part of the entire thing they're made for. This is due to the costs of production runs and supply and demand. Most costs are the same for each run but they get more money for the model + interior than just the interior. That and the demand for the interiors will probably be less than that for the entire kit. They price the part to cover their costs as much as possible without, they hope, pricing it so high that people won't buy it.

In a couple of extreme cases (where people don't often compare pricing like they should) I've seen sprinkler parts--the inside components without the case--sell for MORE than the entire sprinkler head. I've seen where certain solenoids are priced more than a small version of the valve that uses the same solenoid so that it's cheaper to buy the entire 1" valve, take the solenoid off and throw away the valve.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

StarshipClass said:


> In a couple of extreme cases (where people don't often compare pricing like they should) I've seen sprinkler parts--the inside components without the case--sell for MORE than the entire sprinkler head. I've seen where certain solenoids are priced more than a small version of the valve that uses the same solenoid so that it's cheaper to buy the entire 1" valve, take the solenoid off and throw away the valve.


Back in the late 1990's I worked for a Sharp Copier dealership and a co-worker ordered a nice microwave at dealer cost, around $150. a few months (out of warranty) after he got it lightning took out the main control board in it, dealer cost for that board was $180!. Another fine example are the $60 inkjet printers with $70 replacement inkjet cartridge sets.

Some people are complaining about the cost of just the interior kit but I say we are lucky to get the option, they could have decided it was not profitable to offer the interior as a separate kit. I will buy the complete kit with interior since I have already built the first version without the interior, just blacking out the windows so you can't see that it is empty. I have thought bout buying the interior kit and building it as a diorama of the filming set used to film the interior shots in the episodes but I would need some reference photos to see what that looked like.


----------



## RLR (Dec 15, 2015)

Trekkriffic said:


> i got a notification about this from CultTVMan and have a preorder in for the separate interior parts pack as I got the shuttle kit 5 months ago. Great that it Includes crew figures too.


I too preordered the whole kit. I already have 2 of the previous kits. I'm wondering where did you see info regarding this contains figures? If so, this is worth it alone. Seen some of the prices for aftermarket 1/32 figures?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

RLR said:


> I too preordered the whole kit. I already have 2 of the previous kits. I'm wondering where did you see info regarding this contains figures? If so, this is worth it alone. Seen some of the prices for aftermarket 1/32 figures?


The CultTVMan hobbyshop store states it includes new crew figures. Here’s the link:








NEW: Galileo Shuttle Interior PARTS PACK- 1/32 scale from Po






www.culttvmanshop.com


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Are these the same figures that were included with the "new" bridge kit? 
If so, they are ok but not great. 

Shapeways used to have a whole series of TOS figures for sale.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

mach7 said:


> Are these the same figures that were included with the "new" bridge kit?
> If so, they are ok but not great.
> 
> Shapeways used to have a whole series of TOS figures for sale.


Not sure. Don”t have the bridge kit so couldn’t tell you even if I had the shuttle crew figures. Perhaps Jamie at Round 2 could tell you.

Regarding Shapeways do you happen to have any links to their Trek figures? I imagine for ones sized to fit the Galileo they’d be fairly pricey.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

There used to be more figures available.









Star Trek - Spock - 1.32 by GAS216 on Shapeways


Check out Star Trek - Spock - 1.32 by GAS216 on Shapeways and discover more 3D printed products in Toys.




www.shapeways.com





Spock is $15


----------

